# Mounting my 840xs on the gunnel/pros and cons



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am going to have my dealer install transducer and unit Monday. He doesn't like swing arm mounts and was ok with my JR mount. I just want to know pros and cons for having the unit near the windshield starboard side on the gunnel. I can do swing arm on gunnel instead of the JR or can do vertical mount near my right leg. I talked to guy who has same boat as me, liked it in that position but had to buy a knob for the steering due to hitting his hand on the unit or swing arm when steering. I didn't like that situation. I have looked on You Tube and fishing shows and have seen bigger units then mine installed on the gunnel. A few were bass boats and one was like mine Ranger 1850. Thanks for your input


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two of the jr200 mounts,had them a long time even switched them to another boat. The best are Cisco's but on my boat I would have just wasted money with no gain. The worst are the ram mounts ,everyone says they slip down,the swing arms are solid.where my compass is its 4 inches lower then the counsel, so I made a piece of nylon and cut a steep angle so the top was horizontal. Had some left over nylon and made some holder for my tablet. I don't see a problem on the water,but I would probably take the unit off going down the road.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a tri hull open bow with the split dash and walk through windshield. i used the universal ram mount from bps to mount my helix 7. so far i haven't had a problem with it slipping. didn't have enough room for it on the dash so i mounted the ram mount to the left front of the dash then moved the helix over to the left and up. its a little close to the 18" steering wheel i have on my boat but it does work.
sherman


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

rockytop said:


> I have two of the jr200 mounts,had them a long time even switched them to another boat. The best are Cisco's but on my boat I would have just wasted money with no gain. The worst are the ram mounts ,everyone says they slip down,the swing arms are solid.where my compass is its 4 inches lower then the counsel, so I made a piece of nylon and cut a steep angle so the top was horizontal. Had some left over nylon and made some holder for my tablet. I don't see a problem on the water,but I would probably take the unit off going down the road.


I appreciate your input, I am going with the JR and yes, will take off when not on the water


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> i have a tri hull open bow with the split dash and walk through windshield. i used the universal ram mount from bps to mount my helix 7. so far i haven't had a problem with it slipping. didn't have enough room for it on the dash so i mounted the ram mount to the left front of the dash then moved the helix over to the left and up. its a little close to the 18" steering wheel i have on my boat but it does work.
> 
> That area for me is not good. I am going to go with the JR, then after couple months if needed can go with swing arm in same place or a vertical mount one near my right leg. I will take off when no boating. Thanks for taking time to write with your suggestions.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

when i got this boat i couldnt buy anything that would fit ,so i made these out of some nylon. the left unit i use just for fish finding and the other one for mapping. the tablet i use for weather and bluetooth music to the stereo in the bow.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I like what you did for sure Rockytop. The JR would not go on gunnel, it was too big. I ended up putting in stern port side by my kicker, easy to rotate and see from any angle. I will use just for maps this year and then get in hull chirp transducer and then use it for both. I am thinking of doing ram swing mount lower right on dash to mount my 73dv, it will be used for chirp sonar. How do I post a picture here, tried and no luck.


----------

